# Thanks Vape King for excellent service



## Hooked (19/12/21)

Vape King sent me the wrong order, so I phoned them and spoke to Brian. He said that he would arrange for the courier to collect the wrong order from me. Sure enough, TCG collected it the following day.

A few days later (no fault of VK for the delay - the couriers are just extremely busy right now) I received the correct order.

Excellent service, thanks VK!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/21)

Thank you  will let Brian Know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

